# Space Shuttle Launch



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

I have lived in Florida for as long as the space shuttles have been launching and have yet to see a launch upclose. The new date for the shuttle launch is July 1st . Has anyone stayed at Jetty Park for a shuttle launch?

Jetty Park

Site Maps

I just made my reservations.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

fl_ford,

I sure hope you get to see that. It would be so awesome.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hope you have a great time camping and watching the shuttle luanch
That would be awesome to do that









Don


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I have lived in florida all my live and have never made it over to see one. I am sure it will be great


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

fl ford that is one camping trip I told DW we would make one day is to see the shuttle take off. Yall have a good trip, maybe we will be able to make it next year to one.

Leon


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

I did Jetty Park for at Atlas launch. It was awsome, especially since the launch was toward the south.

Shuttle mission to ISS go to the north-east, though, so I'm not sure the view will be as good from the park.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> fl ford that is one camping trip I told DW we would make one day is to see the shuttle take off. Yall have a good trip, maybe we will be able to make it next year to one.
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]98202[/snapback]​


You have until 2010 - Which will get here before you know it!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

The problem is, the odds of NASA actually getting the thing off the pad on the first try is pretty slim. And how many of us can wait around until they do!

There is nothing I would like to experience in person more than a shuttle (or other heavy lift) launch, but from here on the left coast, I sure could not afford to plan a trip around the published launch schedule.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

My Bro in law is addicted to shuttle launches, and I've wanted to see one for a long time. Hope they get off on schedule so you can share the photos with us.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> The problem is, the odds of NASA actually getting the thing off the pad on the first try is pretty slim. And how many of us can wait around until they do!
> 
> There is nothing I would like to experience in person more than a shuttle (or other heavy lift) launch, but from here on the left coast, I sure could not afford to plan a trip around the published launch schedule.
> 
> ...


Doug

I would not travel a great distance with the uncertainty of NASA getting the shuttle off the pad. Luckily for me it's 150 miles, if it doesn't go up there is plenty of beach to enjoy... sunny

I have reserved 10-day window at Jetty Park.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

To be fair, most of the time it isn't some screwup on the part of NASA that delays launches.

Spaceflight is still an emerging technology. Parts fail at -423-degF. The winds aloft doesn't always cooperate. Humid weather (and Thunderstorms) are common the closer you get to the equator, yet the tropics are a desired launch location due to the lesser energy needed to launch a given payload. Etc, etc, etc.

Certainly you can argue that we've got the wrong vehicle for the job, but we need to keep in mind that we arn't launching a 737 from Denver to Colorado. And then there is the desire to do too much with far too little... but that's a discussion for a different day and a different forum.

Ed


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

From Denver to Colorado?








(That would certainly be a short hop!)

Your assesment is correct Ed, but my point was not NASA screwing up.
It was the uncertainty of any launch on any given day, for the reasons you have mentioned and many more.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I have seen only a single launch - I was on a cruise ship. All I can say is awesome.

Thor


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Your assesment is correct Ed, but my point was not NASA screwing up.[snapback]98665[/snapback]​


Sorry, I'm a bit oversensitive to this ... I'm tired of the news reports (and politicians) saying "NASA failed to launch the space shuttle today, the third failure in as many days" ... when it was pouring rain all three days. People treat it as if it was a 737 pushing back from the gate; I hope I live to see the day when it really is as commonplace and safe as that.

Ed


----------

